# Little Dell Reservoir



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone wver fish Little Dell? How is the fishing and how hard is it to fish? I understand you can only use lures and flies. Any idea on what size of lures and type? You can PM me. Never fished there but was curious as to how it would be if I did. Thanks for your replies. Utbowhntr


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Great place to catch poachers. They line up, powerbait at the ready, worms, anything they want. I call the poaching hotline everytime I am there.

If you have a tube or toon the Brookie fishing can be pretty good. I like to use spinners, super dupers, jakes and an eastern brookie killer called the Lake Clear Wobbler with a fly or streamer following it.


----------

